# My First Post...



## MillennialWriter (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello... I'm an anesthetist by profession and I am a proud introvert:tranquillity:

I am sick and tired of reading anesthesia books that my childhood love of reading short stories and poems resurfaced.  As a child, I dreamt of becoming a great author, but people often tell me that nothing will happen to me if I just write.  

So now I do my spinal insertions and intubations instead.  I have nothing against my own profession as it is a noble thing to keep the patient anesthetized during an operation.  Yet I also believe that there is more life outside the operating room.  

Right now I only write in prescription pads and in my personal journal but I'm looking to expand my skills. 
I guess that is enough for me.  Cheers.


----------



## j<3 (Feb 19, 2015)

would naught 't be wondrous 'f ye were to inscribe thy most-fancied o' poems unto thy patients' unconscious skeleton?-
thus rendering thine art eternal- future archaeologists digging up skeletal remnants- signed simply o' thine initials- what a pondering-

regardless- namaste- millenia- 
i am new also- we shall be new- together!-


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! You'll need ten meaningful posts (procrastination central and word games don't count) before you can post your works in the creative boards, but you can critique works which helps writers learn what is working in their piece and what isn't working. In critiquing (or 'critting' as it is frequently called), to get critiques you must give a few. It lets people get to know you and your writing style. Look around and see what the forum has to offer. No matter what genre of writing you like, this forum has it plus many other things like visual arts. 

We're a friendly bunch, and we like new people. I hope to see you around the forum, and look forward to reading your work. 

TJ.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, MillennialWriter!

You're in good company. I think the fair majority of us are introverts here.

I'm in a somewhat similar boat of reigniting a youthful passion in writing. It's nice to see someone who studied in the medical sciences, though I suspect you're a fair bit more specialize/knowledgeable than I am.

 I... uh... I once injected a mouse with Mouse Anesthetic Mix.... ahem... 



MillennialWriter said:


> As a child, I dreamt of becoming a great author, but people often tell me that nothing will happen to me if I just write.



I talked to few professionals who describe how the years just leapt by. It reminds me Of Human Bondage where the MC pursues painting for awhile before realizing it was fruitless and ended up becoming a doctor. While it may lead to some sense of a lack of fulfillment, I think Maugham had the right notion that being financially established first is ultimately the wiser choice.



MillennialWriter said:


> I have nothing against my own profession as it is a noble thing to keep the patient anesthetized during an operation.  Yet I also believe that there is more life outside the operating room.



Waking up midsurgery is a nightmare many of us do not wish to experience. Please, _please _continue your fine work of keeping us under  I jest of course. 


Anyways, I look forward to seeing some of your writing. If you have any questions large or small, feel free to ask. Also, please, take a look around as well and feel free to weigh in wherever you find interest. We have Fiction, Non-Fiction and Poetry sections that may pique your curiousity.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Millenial. As Guy noted, we have a lot of introverts around here :lol:

Like TJ said you will need ten posts to post your creative works but you will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

Also we have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So get to know us a little. You may find yourself as little less introverted here


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 19, 2015)

Millennial...Welcome. I had to laugh when you said you write on prescription pads at work..lol. I have scribbled on things I wish I had not...like the back of an invoice that went to the desk of a major distributor for my Brother's company...The poem I wrote was strictly for my own personal pleasure...The reaction was...lets say...interesting....sigh..Anyway...We have much to offer the aspiring writer, so explore and enjoy. I feel sure you will find the inspiration and support you need at WF. Mentors are ready to guide you and answer your questions. I am looking forward to reading your work.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Millenniel and welcome to WF. I imagine the levels of sustained concentration that you have to maintain in your profession are exhausting and I can't think of a better way to relax the mind than escaping into poetry and short stories. 

Take a look around the place and leap in with a comment or two when you feel you have something to add. Every writer appreciates the reader's take on their work and the quicker you build up your first ten posts the quicker you'll be able to show us some of your own writing. I am looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

jen


----------



## MillennialWriter (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome  looks likes there is a lot more to navigate on this forum, but hopefully can get used to it.  I just started my first few critiques.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 20, 2015)

Any questions or concerns, please feel free to ask for help, Hope you are enjoying WF!  Peace...Julia


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 20, 2015)

MillennialWriter said:


> Hello... I'm an anesthetist by profession and I am a proud introvert:tranquillity:



You can help balance out all the extroverts! Welcome to WF! Glad you could join us in your writing journal and have us be a part of it! ^_^ 



> Yet I also believe that there is more life outside the operating room.



You help to keep that a reality, I feel. 

Pretty neat job. Though it must be an intense job to deal with sometimes, and takes a lot of concentration. I admire you for it.


I hope that whatever it is you've scribbled onto your prescription pads transfers over to the computer screen. You could probably even write a book about it.

Maybe title it "Anecdotes of a Anesthetist" 

Something to think about yeah?   Looking forward to seeing you on the boards!


----------



## MillennialWriter (Feb 23, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Maybe title it "Anecdotes of a Anesthetist"
> 
> Something to think about yeah?   Looking forward to seeing you on the boards!



thanks, that is something I have to write about indeed  thanks for the idea


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 25, 2015)

Greetings MW,
welcome to the nuthouse.

Curry night Thursdays, no cheese puns until you have passed the ten post limit.

Peace be upon you.
BC


----------

